

Ask HN: Review my simple Craigslist ad tracking - first web app - gallamine

Hey HN,<p>I'm an Electrical Eng. with an interest in web stuff. I built my first web app, www.ClassyTracker.com, to scratch my own itch - I wanted an easy way to track my Craigslist ads. Please let me know what you think, and any suggestions for improvement. Is it a tool you'd use? Would you pay a fee to get detailed stats, see longer stats, or other features? My goal was to make something so simple that even my mother could use with no problem. Thanks!
======
gallamine
Clicky link: <http://www.classytracker.com>

Here is a live ad with the tracker on it:
<http://raleigh.craigslist.org/fuo/2361192207.html>

Here's the admin page for the link above:
<http://www.classytracker.com/index.php?name=ej4756w5vgw.jpg>

------
tgrass
Nice landing page. Really nice.

Your hit counter should distinguish for unique hits though - the sample tacker
below doesn't.

~~~
gallamine
I can't take too much credit for the landing page. I'm not a designer, so I
got it off of ThemeForest.

Hits vs. Uniques would be nice. I'll have to think about how to do that.

~~~
tgrass
Not just the design, but the copy too. Concise and to the point. Effective.

